# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Borstkast, ribben en middenrif >  Gekneusde rib

## ghanna

vanwege gladheid viel ik onderuit met mijn fiets. ik kwam ongelukkig terecht, handvat van de stuur zat stevig tegen mijn ribbenkast.
ik kon eerst moeilijk ademen, maar dat is nu weer oke, ik voel me vrij.
alleen pijn bij hoesten, en ik kan moeilijk opstaan, dus verandering van houding brengt nogal veel narigheid te weeg, idioot veel pijn.
panadol rood neem ik, het slaat wel aan, want ik ga dan weer voorzichtig te werk. bv kranten bezorgen. al gaat het voorzichtig. 
in hoever mag ik in actie blijven. of moet ik toch rust nemen

----------


## Sefi

Een gekneusde rib moet je wel rust geven.
Heeft de dokter de kneuzing vastgesteld, of denk je zelf dat dit het is?
Heb je een blauwe plek? 
Ik zou luisteren naar je lichaam. Als die pijn aangeeft dan moet je het niet verder belasten.

----------


## Ronald68

Gekenusde ribben zijn erg vervelend. Er is weinig aan te doen. Hoesten lachen en soms ademen zijn heel vervelend. Duurt ongeveer een week of 6. Je kunt de huisarts om pijnstillers (diclofenac) vragen. En als je veel moet hoesten, zoals in mijn geval, kun je codeïne krijgen.
Veel sterkte van een medestander, echter al in week 4 ongeveer.

----------

